# Underground stockport-March 2009



## sqwasher (May 4, 2009)

Yet again late putting this up!  Back in March freebird and I donned our headlamps and headed deep in to Brinksway and Dodge Hill Air Raid shelters and as a bonus Tivot Dale Tunnel.

As you all probably know by now there are three Air Raid shelters still remaining in Stockport; one which is open to the public as a museum and the other two 'Brinksway' and 'Dodge Hill ' are now abandoned. Brinksway is the larger of the two abandoned shelters and the old bricked up entrances can still be seen from the road. It is hand carved out of the rock with cement used for strengthening in places. It is large enough to almost get lost in and still has steel or zinc bunk beds throughout its many tunnels. The toilets are still there but many are smashed up now.

Dodge Hill shelter is smaller than Brinksway is also hand carved out of the rock but is interesting due to its location above an old train tunnel 'Tivot Dale'. Above them on ground level sits a primary school and the council were so scared that Tivot Dale and Dodge Hill may cause a land slip and major disaster for the school above that they installed large supports to reinforce the tunnel.

Here's my contribution to the days events! We had SOOO much fun lightpainting in these tunnels & quite forgot about the world outside for a few hours! Onwards...

*Brinksway Deep Level shelter*







The original entrances by the road





We found the inside of this entrance & were peeping out where the brick was missing 





Our way in & the main source of fresh air down here!





Lightplaying time!










The ceramic cleanable toilets





This photo (apart from the frame & sig) is totally unedited!















Amazing to think these bunks have been here 70 years!





*Dodge Hill Deep Level Shelter*






An old entrance & our entrance today!





Another entrance up three flights of stairs showing just how deep this shelter is





Bunks, bunks, bunks...





The toilet area





One of the cubicles complete with chemical loo





A dead end with loads of mineral deposits





Put you sunglasses on for this one! 





The bonus for today peeps...is Tivot Dale Tunnel which is directly ABOVE part of Dodge Hill Shelter!

*Tivot Dale Tunnel*

The only remaining portal (Western)





The first 100 yards has been filled to within 5 foot of the roof!





Not a patch on freebird's pics of the supports i know but here they are...










If you've made it this far...well done you! 

More pics on our flickr pages if you're still interested. ​


----------



## freebird (May 4, 2009)

Here are my pics of the day :-

Playing with timers, torches and long exposures! 





Brinksway Shelter





















































Dodgehill Shelter

















A ghostly me! Or should that be ghastly!! 





















Tivot Dale Tunnel







You have to stoop to get through this far!





The full view of the strengthening structures










Thats all from me folks! Thanks for looking. ​


----------



## Urban Mole (May 4, 2009)

Wow excellent explore there guys, just my kinda thing, well done for getting into all those places, and for providing some great pictures 

PS you need to edit some of your flickr pics, there not all coming up.


----------



## Badoosh (May 4, 2009)

Awesome pics guys, thanks for posting . I've read about these before & would live to visit at some point. These are seriously large shelters!


----------



## Richard Davies (May 4, 2009)

The M60 runs alongside the Tiviot Date tunnel, & when it was being built there were concerns about whether the sandstone would cope with so much of it being dug away.


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 4, 2009)

Great explore and set of pics, what an amazing place, I'd love to explore a place like that. Wayne


----------



## DigitalNoise (May 4, 2009)

Great stuff guys, top explore and nice shots. My favourite is the sunglasses one squasher, very well lit.


----------



## the_historian (May 4, 2009)

Absolutely superb stuff.


----------



## Exploretime (May 4, 2009)

Wow.Great report.The pics are superb too,You have used the lighting really well. A very good quality explore.nice one.


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed reading that and seeing your photos, guys. Excellent pics as always and a really interesting set of tunnels.
Great stuff!


----------



## crickleymal (May 4, 2009)

Some great pictures there and it looks like a fascinating place to visit.


----------



## freebird (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated. The shelters are interesting as they are so big and you can see that they have been hand carved out of the rock. They are well worth a visit if you get the chance.


----------



## BonkeyDollocks (May 5, 2009)

I-would-love-to-share-a-packet-of-dcrisps-with-you-one-fine-day-in-one-of-those-dark-tunnels-benath-Stockport.


----------



## phill.d (May 5, 2009)

Epic adventure guys!
You did well to fit both shelters in and get top quality shots as well.
Well done to you both!


----------



## ricmonkey (May 5, 2009)

Nice photos both of you.


----------

